# I know it's late and I took all year



## RossAlexander (Jul 24, 2006)

I know its late in the year to start an outdoor grow...especially in the extreme California heat but I started a one plant grow this week. I'm growing a Durban Poison plant and it just popped up through the dirt. I easily removed the open shell. It's about 3mms above the dirt so it's really tiny. My concern is that the tips of the little claw like top of the sprout are brown. Everything else looks to be a healthy green but the tips are kinda freakin' me out. If they're not supposed to be brown, then I'm already off to a bad start. Could this just be the hot sun. I drew a little picture to help show what I'm talking about.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 24, 2006)

nice picture! it may just be a stain from the seed. Let it grow and see what happens. I hope for the best!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to hot glue fake plants to the stems?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 25, 2006)

If it is heat damage the tips is where it will start to show first. Keep an eye on the others as they come in.
I feel ya on the heat, I'm down south Ca.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 25, 2006)

Ever consider reading a grow book?


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 25, 2006)

ya, the heat is freaking me out in general. is it really ever _this_ hot??? i guess that's a discussion for another thread. Anyway, yeah i think when my plant starts to look more like marijuana plant i'll do the fake plant thing.


----------

